# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Urgently Looking for someone who can do a good fencing job

## MC1980

Hi guys, 
My home just got broke in a few day ago and I'm really desperate to get my house all fence up. :Cry:  :Cry:  
At the moment there are just some old rotten wooden fence left in the front of our house. 
Does anyone have any candidates in mind that does really good fencing work they would like to share out? 
Very much appreciated! :Blush7:  
Cheers,
Mila

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Yellow pages should have heaps, or you could ring a local builder and ask who they use. 
I much prefer no fence or a low fence. This means anyone breaking in can be seen. A high fence will hide them from view. 
Good luck and fair winds.

----------


## Bros

Forget the fence for now and fix up the house in case they come back then look at the fence. I don't like front fences as intruders can do what they like out of sight.
As fro your question I agree with oldsaltoz as yellow pages are the way to go but don't hurry as the unscrupulous will see that and adjust their prices up.

----------


## sol381

hipages

----------


## Marc

The OP asked for a fencing contractor not security advice. The easiest way to find a reasonable fencing contractor is asking your local real estate agent. They will be willing to tell you who they use, and there are plenty of real estate agents in most location.
Council rules regulate fencing height and materials to be used and the local fencing contractor will be well aware of them. In NSW most council will say the front fence can not be higher than 1.2 without application and it has to be see through that is bars or picket sort of fence. However Queensland is probably different and it will also differ from council to council.

----------


## Bros

> The OP asked for a fencing contractor not security advice.

  He got a bonus no charge.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> He got a bonus no charge.

  Lol 
you are right of course, most theives are under 20, and can scale a 1.8m fence in a second - making your house harder than the neighbours is the key.  Dogs are good, 2 or 3 cameras better, lighting at the front without shrubs to hide in - despite popular myth, theives are scared of being caught

----------


## ringtail

Where abouts in Brisbane are you ?

----------


## ringtail

> Yellow pages should have heaps, or you could ring a local builder and ask who they use. 
> I much prefer no fence or a low fence. This means anyone breaking in can be seen. A high fence will hide them from view. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Yep, no fence is the go. Just something to hide behind. Depends on the locality and traffic / pet containment etc... each to their own I guess. Bare in mind that it will need to be replaced in 5 years anyway as it will look like @@@@ unless built properly with thick hardwood palings, oil based primer and 3 good coats of paint. Cost will be high.

----------


## woodbe

We were broken into years ago. Old style return veranda stone home in inner suburbs. 6 foot fence and lovely private front yard. 3 burglaries over 4 years. 
Cops came to talk to us after the last robbery and fingerprinting etc. First thing they said was to drop the fence down to waist height because as soon as the burglar jumps the fence (or walks through the gate) he is out of sight and can tinker away unseen while we were at work. 
It was a brush fence. We bought some new capping, got the chain saw out and cut it off at a metre. Trimmed the brush and installed the capping. Opened the place up heaps, and we never had another burglary until we sold the place a few years later.

----------

